# adding Nexus multi-speed hub



## TwoSchwinns (Oct 24, 2012)

Do Nexus (or other) multi-speed hubs fit on 1950's Schwinn heavyweights, or does that require some work?
thanks


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 24, 2012)

I added an Nexus 3 to an S2 onto a post war DX frame, The only issue was holding the frame or pulling the rear fork slightly open to allow the hub to get installed, some people bend the frame open permanently. It actually doesn't need that much more room. I would recommend just doing an Nexus 7 and keeping the original number on the front sprocket as well as the rear that is recommended for the Nexus. If your using a kit wheel see if the seller has a front or just use a Schwinn 46 tooth.

I used the big boy front a 52 tooth and had to find the correct shimano rear a 23 tooth to make sure the ratio is proportionally correct to get the best gear range.


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Easy to do.  Not positive on the heavyweights, but I put a Nexus internal 3-speed hub on my wife's '58 Hornet to help her along.  Fits flawlessly.  I will have to get back to you on the number of model of that Nexus if you need it.

Buster


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 24, 2012)

A Nexus 7 is much bigger looking diameter wise- one note to the original poster, make sure to get the COASTER brake version of either, otherwise you'll be stuck using a front handbrake. Conversion kits usually are coaster brake vewrsions.
Funny thing is I'm setting up basically the same bike Buster posted for my wife as a commuter, with folding side baskets and SUPER bright taillight and headlights. Although I need to find a decent S2 to lace the Nexus 7 hub I have to it.


I was thinking of getting an Shimano Alphine 8 with a Disc brake setup for her but I already have the Nexus 7.


----------



## spoker (Oct 25, 2012)

*nexus rear hub*

anyone know some sproket teeth counts to use to lower over all ratio?also what color washer does one use for pre-war rear facing dropouts?thanksAJ


----------



## Aerostrut (Oct 25, 2012)

You don't need the tabs on those colored washers.  I ground off the tabs and slapped them on.  Crank the axle nuts down good and it will be fine.  I've run mine that way for 2 years with no problems.  According to Nexus, those washers are there to keep the axle from rotating.  In my day, a hub had a brake arm to keep the axle from turning.  Then what's the purpose of the brake arm on my Nexus 7 hub?  Gary


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 25, 2012)

I use the yellow washer, it fits with hook style postwar frames when you open them up a tiny bit. They made it that way so is should be  there to work properly.

As far a sprockets and cogs are concerned, Go to http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/  select the wheel and Shimano Nexus hub your using, try different sprocket or cogs
More good info here http://sheldonbrown.com/shimano333.html   I believe the original sizes for a Nexus setup is 46/16.

BTW I saw a ride actually a few bikes with Nexus' on the beach with the shifting mechanism on the end of the hub popped off. Always check your bike before a ride.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 25, 2012)

I have two nexus 7s on my bikes, also a friend of mine has a 7 on his prewar DX


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 25, 2012)

*Military monark*

Can you post what sprockets you are using just as an FYI? Thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 25, 2012)

i'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## spoker (Oct 25, 2012)

*nexus washers*

the yellow washer is for front facing drop outs,post war,im lookin for washer for rear facing drop outs,prewar


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 25, 2012)

On the washers maybe you can try a bike shop take the frame and your hub. or Military monark can chime in on what washer his friend used?


----------



## fuzzyktu (Nov 1, 2012)

Putting these on post war bikes is very straight forward.  I would like to see the install on rear facing drops.  I tried it in a 47 huffman frame and it would barely fit in the frame.  then the locating washers were an issue.  would be cool in a pre war rider though!


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 1, 2012)

*Rear facing dropouts require the "green" Nexus no-turn washers.*

You can see which ones they are by looking on ebay,  I believe if you search "Shimano nexus" you can find them.  I have Nexus 4, 7 and 8 speed hubs on about 10 of my bikes.  I have had to spread the rear dropouts about a 1/4" in both directions to get the hub to easily slide in and out.

I have a picture somewhere of the hub on a frame with the washer, but will have to look in m photobucket account.





Drive side



Coaster brake side




Joe


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 1, 2012)

*one thing to note*

I've noticed on the shifter side that if you have too many things going on the axle, the shifter plunger may not engage properly, so it better to have no rear rack and fender braces attached to the axle, unless you just have to.
What happpens is those parts take up axle space and the shifter module cannot seat all the way in.


----------

